# Whatever happened to Wispas?



## Vanilla

Anyone out there know if Wispas are still for sale? Obviously this crucial question is deeply troubling me and I would be grateful for an early response...


----------



## sinead76

*wispas....*

They've been relaunched as cadburys dairy milk bubbly but their shape has changed, the are now segmented into 5 or 6 pieces, instead of the old bar-type shape.

If you feel very strongly about it you could campaign to bring back the wispa.  It worked a few years back when kellogs changed coco pops to choco crispies


----------



## Chrisb

I had a caramel one the other day, but it didn't quite convince me.


----------



## Vanilla

Oh, thats a new one to me- I must try them. Thanks!


----------



## Janet

I've noticed too.  Myself and my brother were wondering about it at Christmas.  Only problem is the bubbly dairy milk just doesn't taste the same.  Thanks for reminding me - I'm off to the Cadbury's website to see what I can do (don't have much faith in this, complained about yorkie changing from six segments to five bigger segments when that happened a few years ago and was told that they had done extensive research to prove that it was a good change.  Hmmm, maybe I should try devoting this energy to a more worthwhile cause.)


----------



## ClubMan

.


----------



## ajapale

The Chocolate formerly known as Wispa









> Search Results on the Cadbury's UK website
> 
> *Search: wispa
> Found: 0 pages
> Categories: 0 categories *
> 
> Didn't find what you need? Search again below.



There are four google hits on the ie website: (btw Wispas are gluten free)


----------



## sueellen

*Re: Sad Chocoholics*

Me thinks we have a bunch of sad chocoholics in this thread.


----------



## Repaymentator

*Re: Sad Chocoholics*

Hmmm, chocolate. I'm going to get some now.


----------



## Marion

*Re: I love Edel Herbe Sahne*

I have become an addict of the Lidl Edel Herbe Sahne (burgundy coloured wrapper) bar of chocolate. It's divine!

It costs €1.29 for 200g. I usually buy it in bulk 6 bars at a time - I just love my chocolate! It has 46% coco solids. It has a really good taste. 

Lidl has other premium chocolates at €1.59 -  46%, 60%, 70% coco solids - I'm doing a control test on these at the moment.  

I have to educate my palate to the higher coco content. I notice that I now find regular chocolate way too sweet.

Marion :hat


----------



## sueellen

*Re: Too much chocolate!*

Marion, Marion, Marion, have you never heard a minute on the lips a lifetime on the hips!


----------



## Marion

Sueellen

Have you not heard how good chocolate is for ones health and wel-being - a satisfactory trade off and sure why else do we pay expensive leisure centre fees?  

Marion :hat


----------



## sueellen

"Have you not heard how good chocolate is for ones health "

I have but find a glass of wine (bottle) more to my liking


----------



## car

*choco stuff*

Girls, indulge yourselves and have both.  aldi bottle of californian merlot with the aldi chocolate orange tree bars.  As nice as terrys chocolate orange, half the price. 

buy a wispa online, more sweets delivered to your door through the magic of the internet.  Never thought Id ever pay for a 2p jelly on the visa.


----------



## sueellen

"Never thought Id ever pay for a 2p jelly on the visa"

Sad, sad people :lol


----------



## legend99

*..*

Get this subject back on track...fecking Whispas....my favourite chocolate bar ever...
Those so called bubbly replacements are a sham...I note that the bubble context is totally different...far bigger. The Whispa had incredibly fine bubbles, almost like sieved chocolate one might say. 

Gutted now even thinking about them....


----------



## mts

*..*

Cadburys rum and butter has also disappeared


----------



## Janet

*Re: ..*

Looked on the cadbury.ie website and tried the contact us button but it just brings you back to the faq.  Only email address I can find is for recruitment.  Anyone else have any luck?  

Also went to a website on Clubman's google list above and I guy there wrote to them in the UK and got back a letter along the lines of the one I got about yorkie before - thanks for letting us know but we're right.  Although they did say that they might re-introduce it someday.


----------



## elderdog

*Re: ..*

"Girls, indulge yourselves and have both. aldi bottle of californian merlot with the aldi chocolate orange tree bars."

Red wine & high cocoa content choc....two things that frequently provoke problems with the inner ear / balance system. 

Boys & Girls, If you feel dizzy ( but not drunk   ) then go easy on these things.


----------



## legend99

*..*

I'm feeling even more vunerable now....just noticed after reading this that one of the cups in our kitchen here in work is for Wispa Gold.....SOB SOB


----------



## N0elC

*Re: ..*

What ever happened to white dog poo either ?

You never see any of it around any more, and the streets seemed to be peppered with it years ago !


----------



## Leatherarse

*Re: ..*

What makes white chocolate :lol


----------



## Vanilla

*Luvly bubbly*

With great anticipation tried Bubbly today, but sadly twasnt the same at all at all....


----------



## Sarah Wellband

*Re: ..*

White dog poo is a result of the dog eating a bone and pooing pure calcium. You can come round to my house the day after a roast has been finished off and inspect some if you like  

Sarah


----------



## Dr Moriarty

*Re: ..*

I only have a cat these days, but you're all welcome to come up and see her retchings if you like... :lol


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire

*Re: ..*

Pah. I've got a four-year-old with the colly-wobbles.


----------



## Merrion

The wispa is coming back!!!

Internet Forces Return Of 80s Icon


----------



## foxylady

loughquinn said:


> The wispa is coming back!!!
> 
> Internet Forces Return Of 80s Icon


 


Ssshhhh


----------



## tallpaul

You have no idea how good that story makes me feel!!!


----------



## Vanilla

Excellent. But it's only for a limited period unless sales figures add up, so stock up just in case.


----------



## Sue Ellen

I'll state my case again -sad or wha!


----------



## shnaek

Yay! One box for me.


----------



## shnaek

They were in centra today. Welcome back, Wispa! I have one sitting on my desk here in front of me...


----------



## Vanilla

Aw, still waiting for them here. Think I'll pop into shop on way home now to check!


----------



## sarahfleming

centra where?


----------



## ATgirl

I came across this website today by accident, then I see a thread on wispas....coincidence?  I think not, I'm off to oder some wispas now....

http://www.sweetieworld.co.uk/


----------



## ATgirl

oh no....just realised they're out of stock......did you all get there before me?


----------



## pat127

ATgirl said:


> oh no....just realised they're out of stock......did you all get there before me?



Does that mean there will be long queues and subscribers to AAM complaining about the time it's taking to fulfil their online orders? Sounds kinda familiar but I can't quite think what it reminds me of. Will Cadbury's go bust or will the BoE offer them a sweet deal?


----------



## tallpaul

shnaek said:


> They were in centra today. Welcome back, Wispa! I have one sitting on my desk here in front of me...


 

Where, damn you, where!!!!???!!!  (And you better have bought only one and left some for the rest of us!!)

Need... to... have... a .... Wispa....!!!!


----------



## shnaek

They are as delicious as I remember! I got 2 actually, didn't want to be greedy! It was the centra on Patricks hill in Cork - but surely they must have them in more centras than that?


----------



## Vanilla

ATgirl said:


> I came across this website today by accident, then I see a thread on wispas....coincidence? I think not, I'm off to oder some wispas now....
> 
> http://www.sweetieworld.co.uk/


 
They don't deliver to Ireland. My local shop told me Wispas would only be out in certain areas and they're not out here.


----------



## tallpaul

I wonder if you went to Musgraves would they have a box of them...


----------



## MrMan

Any wispa sightings in Limerick yet?


----------



## Sue Ellen

Vanilla said:


> They don't deliver to Ireland. My local shop told me Wispas would only be out in certain areas and they're not out here.


 
Heard on the QT that there's some over in car's office .......................


----------



## Niallman

I got some in a Centra in Lucan on wednesday. Very tasty. Great to see them back.


----------



## ryan-neil

A friend works for the company that distributes cabury products in Ireland, Indeed as of last week Wispas are back, he actually text me to tell me that a lorry of them came in.


----------



## Purple

2.5 million of them hitting the shops this week according to Herald AM this morning.


----------



## DrMoriarty

Sssshhh!


----------



## deew

Hi Wispa lovers. I bought a Wispa today at "simply Candy " sweet shop in Foxrock. Didnt realise how much id missed them!!
Deew


----------



## jimmyd

Today fm had a section on ray darcys show last week about the Wispa relaunch - they gave away a box of them as a prize.


----------



## Vanilla

And still none that I've seen! Anyone seen any around Kerry/Limerick/Clare lately?


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> And still none that I've seen! Anyone seen any around Kerry/Limerick/Clare lately?


Jasus, you're willing to travel to get one all the same aren't you?


----------



## Vanilla

But notice I didn't say Dublin? There are limits, after all.


----------



## Jock04

But will they ever taste as sweet again, when they start making them in [broken link removed]


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> But notice I didn't say Dublin? There are limits, after all.



There's no need for that!
I notice you didn't say Cork either....


----------



## sarahfleming

Can anyone tell me where WISPAS are on sale in Cork City or County as I fail to see any? Thanks in advance


----------



## Graham_07

sarahfleming said:


> Can anyone tell me where WISPAS are on sale in Cork City or County as I fail to see any? Thanks in advance


 
Tescos have them. ( well they did til we visited the other day   )


----------



## boris

Got one the other day in a Texaco station in Mullingar. Beautiful


----------



## MrMan

> And still none that I've seen! Anyone seen any around Kerry/Limerick/Clare lately?



The Londis in the Groody development near castletroy park hotel, I finally tracked them down.


----------



## MB05

For those of you that are interested I saw Wispa's on sale in Dunnes today.


----------



## Happy Girl

Folks this not doing the willpower any favours. Drooling from the chops reading this thread and can feel the body expanding with the mere thoughts of savouring the new beautiful "special one" (as opposed to the thoughts of savouring the former beautiful "special one" which got the sack a few weeks back. By the way is there a sugar free, calorie free, points free version available????????


----------



## gipimann

Wispas have arrived in Drogheda - yippee!!   Bang goes the diet this week......and next week.....aah!

(newsagent in Laurence Town Centre if you're still searching!).


----------



## Purple

eating one now... just dribbled onto desk...


----------



## Caveat

Purple said:


> eating one now... just dribbled onto desk...


 
Are these actually two separate confessions?


----------



## Purple

Caveat said:


> Are these actually two separate confessions?


----------



## gipimann

Now that we know where to get Wispas (and where they have yet to arrive), what are people paying for them?

I've bought 3 in the past week....shop 1 (Drogheda) charged 85c, shop 2 (Dublin) charged 1 euro, shop 3 (Drogheda) charged 72c.

I remember the days (fadó, fadó....!) when chocolate had a standard price no matter where you bought it


----------



## Vanilla

gipimann said:


> Now that we know where to get Wispas (and where they have yet to arrive), what are people paying for them?
> 
> I've bought 3 in the past week....shop 1 (Drogheda) charged 85c, shop 2 (Dublin) charged 1 euro, shop 3 (Drogheda) charged 72c.
> 
> I remember the days (fadó, fadó....!) when chocolate had a standard price no matter where you bought it


 
Finally got one this week. Ah it was only okay...LOL. I paid 80c in Killaloe for one. Then I saw them in Kerry and decided to buy a box for my sister in law- there are forty eight in a box and shop charged me twenty five euro for the box which works out at, er, is there an accountant in the house?


----------



## sarahfleming

Vanilla said:


> Finally got one this week. Ah it was only okay...LOL. I paid 80c in Killaloe for one. Then I saw them in Kerry and decided to buy a box for my sister in law- there are forty eight in a box and shop charged me twenty five euro for the box which works out at, er, is there an accountant in the house?


----------



## Cahir

I decided to get one today to see what all the fuss was about.  Can't really see what's special about them, only managed half a bar and threw the rest away.


----------



## gipimann

Cahir said:


> I decided to get one today to see what all the fuss was about. Can't really see what's special about them, only managed half a bar and threw the rest away.


 
  
Isn't it a mortal sin to throw chocolate away....?!!


----------



## Cahir

gipimann said:


> Isn't it a mortal sin to throw chocolate away....?!!



But it's just too sweet.  Maybe a dark chocolate wispa would be yummy.


----------



## tallpaul

Was in a shop this morning looking for one and the guy behind the counter said that they can't keep them in stock they are selling so well...

Thankfully they are fairly ubiquitous at this stage.


----------



## swordshead

Cahir said:


> I decided to get one today to see what all the fuss was about.  Can't really see what's special about them, only managed half a bar and threw the rest away.



Yeh me too...give it a few weeks and there'll be a new internet petition to bring back beefies (aaw i loved them..like burger bites but tastier)!!


----------



## daithi

..still nothing on the MSG heaven that were Monster Munches....mmmmm...

daithi


----------



## tallpaul

Just to mention, it seems Wispas are back again!!! Just picked up a couple in the Spar shop on Merrion Row off St Stephen's Green. 

Yum!!


----------



## Bubbly Scot

I've seen them around too, local shops can't keep up with demand...apparently it's people of a certain age that are buying them


----------



## Jock04

daithi said:


> ..still nothing on the MSG heaven that were Monster Munches....mmmmm...
> 
> daithi


 
I bought Monster Munch multi-packs in Tesco (I think) recently.

Was very disappointed to open a bag & find mincey little Monster Munch beag inside, not the full-size ones I remember.

And yes, I know my hands have probably grown since then!

In fairness, they did taste pretty much as I remembered.


----------



## Jock04

Closer to being on Topic...mmmmmmmmm.......Topic...........

I'm delighted to see Star Bars are back too! That Moro thing they brought out as a substitute was woeful.


----------



## Bubbly Scot

Starbars!!! I clocked them the other night and it didn't occur to me that I'd missed them. Grew up with them in the UK but had to cope with Moro when I moved here.

Maybe the Wispa on the counter beside them distracted me


----------



## Caveat

...and apparently _Starburst_ are reverting to _Opal Fruits._

Now that there appears to be a retro vibe,  what I want to see is the reurn of a *real *oldie - anyone remember _Spangles? _


----------



## Jock04

Caveat said:


> ...and apparently _Starburst_ are reverting to _Opal Fruits._
> 
> Now that there appears to be a retro vibe, what I want to see is the reurn of a *real *oldie - anyone remember _Spangles? _


 

Sorry, Gramps, what you on about? 

I've eaten many a spangle, can't remember what they changed them to - or did they just disappear altogether?

In other news, does anyone remember a minty Mars Bar shaped bar?


----------



## Caveat

Jock04 said:


> minty Mars Bar shaped bar?


 
Was that not simply what they were called?


----------



## Jock04

Caveat said:


> Was that not simply what they were called?


 
  and indeed 

Nope. I remember there was an Aztec bar for a while around the same time, I keep thinking Minto or similar.
I believe Australia had an orange flavour Mars Bar a while ago too


----------



## shaking

Was it the mint crisp they were shaped liked Aztecs weren't they?


----------



## rmelly

shaking said:


> Was it the mint crisp they were shaped liked Aztecs weren't they?


 
Brings to mind another favorite of mine - the pyramint:

http://www.tellyads.com/show_movie_vintage.php?filename=VA0665


----------



## Jock04

shaking said:


> Was it the mint crisp they were shaped liked Aztecs weren't they?


 

Close, but the one I recall wasn't crispy - it was Mars bar texture, but had a minty caramel layer.


----------



## Jock04

rmelly said:


> Brings to mind another favorite of mine - the pyramint:
> 
> http://www.tellyads.com/show_movie_vintage.php?filename=VA0665


 
mmmm  they were good too.


----------



## Vanilla

Jock04 said:


> Close, but the one I recall wasn't crispy - it was Mars bar texture, but had a minty caramel layer.


 
Eurgh! Sounds horrible.

I'm still lamenting the loss of the roses soft centred coffee chocolate, my favourite sweet of all time.

However I manage to console myself in other ways, with wine and icecream and such like...


----------



## Jock04

Vanilla said:


> Eurgh! Sounds horrible.
> 
> I'm still lamenting the loss of the roses soft centred coffee chocolate, my favourite sweet of all time.
> 
> However I manage to console myself in other ways, with wine and icecream and such like...


 
Tasted better than it sounds, trust me! The mint was fairly mild, I'm sure.

Anyhoo, I eat lots of chocolate & usually have a few coffee centres looking lost & unloved after a munch.
Feel free to come & take them away, I'll throw in a snack size Ben & Jerry's!


----------



## GeneralZod

Bubbly Scot said:


> Starbars!!! Grew up with them in the UK but had to cope with Moro when I moved here.



They used to be called Starbars here until the name changing mania took over.


----------



## Purple

Vanilla said:


> I'm still lamenting the loss of the roses soft centred coffee chocolate, my favourite sweet of all time.


 Yuck! I hated those (and their strawberry cousins).


----------



## rmelly

Purple said:


> Yuck! I hated those (and their strawberry cousins).


 
Nah, I love the strawberry 'cousins', plus the Turkish Delight (or is that Milk Tray only?)


----------



## Vanilla

Jock04 said:


> Anyhoo, I eat lots of chocolate & usually have a few coffee centres looking lost & unloved after a munch.
> Feel free to come & take them away, I'll throw in a snack size Ben & Jerry's!


 
That's sweet (!) but I'm afraid the ones I liked are gone now...

People who disliked the coffee creams were an answer to my prayers and come New Year I usually had a great time when visiting my many aunties and cousins etc


----------



## rmelly

Vanilla said:


> That's sweet (!) but I'm afraid the ones I liked are gone now...


 
more flirting...avert your eyes, Purple.


----------



## sandrat

Vanilla said:


> People who disliked the coffee creams were an answer to my prayers and come New Year I usually had a great time when visiting my many aunties and cousins etc


 

mnmmmm coffee creams


----------



## JJ1982

Does anyone recall a bar called "Secret", it was kind of posh, it came in a gold wrapper but was in cardboard inside the wrapper. it was a very light bar with a caramel centre?

I love the kiddies Macaroon bars, i saw them in a local shop one day and bought 2 (okay 4!!)


----------



## Vanilla

rmelly said:


> more flirting...avert your eyes, Purple.


 

I am tragically misunderstood.


----------



## Determined

Ditto on the coffee creams, my most fav sweet EVER. I also did the rounds at Xmas picking up from others Roses tins. It got to a stage where ppeople made up bags for me of the coffee creams.
I have to make do now with the random happiness I get from a bag of revels !!!!!

Bring back the coffee cream, or at least tell me where I can buy a whole packet


----------



## cole

Confession time...I _hate_ wispa's. The name put me off for ages - the r being silent as it were - and when I finally tried them I just didn't like them...at all. 

Does anyone remember the things that used to pop in your mouth...stardust I think they were called. Ohh baby they were goooood.


----------



## Bubbly Scot

cole said:


> Does anyone remember the things that used to pop in your mouth...stardust I think they were called. Ohh baby they were goooood.


 
'Cept when they bounced off your fillings!!


----------



## sandrat

JJ1982 said:


> Does anyone recall a bar called "Secret", it was kind of posh, it came in a gold wrapper but was in cardboard inside the wrapper. it was a very light bar with a caramel centre?


 
i loved thos but no one remembers them


----------



## QED

From todays BreakingNews.ie:

"The relaunch of the Wispa bar today helped chocolate firm Cadbury deliver an 11% hike in quarterly revenues from its UK and Irish business.

The Wispa and a new range of Dairy Milk bars were credited for an “excellent” three months to September 30, with total group revenues up 6%."


----------



## shnaek

QED said:


> From todays BreakingNews.ie:
> 
> "The relaunch of the Wispa bar today helped chocolate firm Cadbury deliver an 11% hike in quarterly revenues from its UK and Irish business.
> 
> The Wispa and a new range of Dairy Milk bars were credited for an “excellent” three months to September 30, with total group revenues up 6%."



That must have been me.


----------



## Purple

shnaek said:


> That must have been me.



LOL 
Don't do that again; I'm at work.


----------

